
You can build Linus Torvalds' PC: Here's all the hardware and where to buy it - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/you-can-build-linus-torvalds-pc-heres-all-the-hardware-and-where-to-buy-it/
======
diehunde
For me the most interesting part was actually the fact he uses Fedora. It
would be interesting to know about other distinguished devs and their distros
of choice.

~~~
mrlonglong
I believe Greg Hartman-Kroah uses OpenSUSE.

